# HDRT



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*FS: HDRT 79.99*









* universal tuner works with Peripheral's PXAMG Media Gateway to bring you HD Radio reception on your compatible satellite-ready factory stereo

* Shipping Weight: 1.2 pounds (View shipping rates and policies)
* ASIN: B0015G0JQS
* Item model number: HDRT
Item for sale 79.99. Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...ller= 










_Modified by japoipnoi at 11:07 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: HDRT 79.99 (japoipnoi)*

Still for sale. NOW 69.99!


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: HDRT 79.99 (japoipnoi)*

Bump.


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FS: HDRT 79.99 (japoipnoi)*

*I would recommend NOT purchasing ANYTHING from japoipnoi. He sent me rims that were in way worse shape than described. The wheels had bends in them as well as curb rash and knicks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Paypal dispute was completed, but not enough to cover damage to wheels. So beware! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif *


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: HDRT 79.99 (Mr. Glidden)*

SoulD!


----------

